# Just Cause 2 Panorama-Screens



## MilesEdgeworth (28. Mai 2010)

Da ich in Just Cause 2 eine sehr stimmige und auch optisch gelungene Grafik vorgefunden habe (ich weiß, irgendwie is die Formulierung komisch  ), habe ich beschlossen einen Thread aufzumachen, in dem jeder der möchte, optisch gelungene Spielszenen/Landschaften/Panoramen hochladen kann. 
Regeln:
Ich bin der Meinung, dass Helligkeits- und Kontrastkorrekturen, sowie leichte Farbverbesserungen mit Photoshop o.ä. erlaubt sein sollten...

Ich werde einfach mal ein paar selbst gemachte anhängen 
Die Screens wurden in 3840x2400 mit 4xAA bei maximaler Detailstufe gemacht und auf 1920x1200 heruntergerechnet. Außerdem habe ich, um die Atmosphäre zu verbessern Kontraständerungen und leichte Farbverstärkungen vorgenommen.

Ich freue mich auf weiter Posts von eurer Seite aus  

Wenn ihr Screens bringt mach ich auch noch mehr  

EDIT 31.05 :
Hier sind noch zwei weitere... Um die Bilder "wärmer" wirken zu lassen, habe ich etwas Tiefenunschärfe reingebracht ^^


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Mai 2010)

Very nice, ist aber noch ohne CUDA oder?


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (28. Mai 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Very nice, ist aber noch ohne CUDA oder?



Ja, Cuda-Effekte sind bei mir als Radeon-Besitzer ja sowieso nicht möglich…
Daher werde ich auch (vermutlich) keine Bilder mit CUDA-Effekten machen können


----------

